# Tires



## 1fasthog (Dec 25, 2018)

What is the biggest tires i can put on the rear of my 66 lemans with them not rubbing (15 inch )


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Depends on your wheels and what you have in there for springs. I have station wagon springs in my 66 GTO. They give about 2.5" over stock. 15x7 wheels with 4.25" backspace. 2756015 clears easily and looks fantastic!


----------



## gaiki0903 (Sep 8, 2020)

What wheel size are you going to use? I'm currently looking for 15"-17" replacement chrome wheels at 4WheelOnline before I get replacement tires for my stock.


----------



## theovin107 (Feb 2, 2021)

Were you able to get your new wheels?


----------

